# "These 9 maps show where Canada’s illegal drugs are coming from"



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2017)

Or at least where CBSA said they were coming from in 2016 - globalnews.ca source article


----------



## Lumber (2 Aug 2017)

I'm surprised Afghanistan isn't on the list of Heroin.

Or, are these just "transit" countries, and not "production" countries? 

Also, who grows all the legal opium for all those opioids we're swallowing?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Aug 2017)

I am surprized that "maritime commercial" is not mentioned anywhere as a smuggling mode considering (1) the number of busts carried out on containers in various harbours and (2) just how hard organized crime works at getting stevedores on their side or their own people in as stevedores.


----------



## 7thghoul (2 Aug 2017)

Ahaha oh global. 1st off, who the hell in this country is doing Khat? I've never heard of it being sold, bought, or otherwise a problem of some kind. Best guess would be immigrants? Is there no variable in these for domestic growth/synthesis of these drugs in this report? It's fairly obvious that things like Marijuana and Meth are mostly created in Canada not imported. And, like my friend here OldGateBoatDriver has said they completely left out sea shipping/smuggling. I have a buddy who works as a longshoreman here in Vancouver and he's told me that *a lot* of his co-workers are guys who belong to a certain group of "_motorcycle enthusiasts_". 

http://nationalpost.com/news/metro-vancouver-docks-special-investigation-768024/wcm/8668e850-20a3-4f38-a1b9-db95c395a832

Global news is weird.


----------



## brihard (2 Aug 2017)

Still lots of Khat being trafficked and used in Canada. Just google "canada khat seized" and you'll find plenty of news stories. Not that it's close to the biggest problem out there, obviously.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Aug 2017)

Khat would be the drug of choice for a particular ethnic group, not much interest outside of it though


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I am surprized that "maritime commercial" is not mentioned anywhere as a smuggling mode ...





			
				7thghoul said:
			
		

> ... they completely left out sea shipping/smuggling ...


One possible explanation:  the news outlet only showed the top two modes for each drug.  The story itself does mention some marine activity ...


> ... “Seizures from 2010 until 2015 have remained relatively stable ranging from 300 to 420, and quantities have hovered around 1,000 kg,” the CBSA document said. In 2014, the quantity of cocaine seized spiked to more than 2,300 kilograms thanks to five large marine busts ...


<personal hobby horse>That's why it would be nice for media outlets to share documents they obtain via access to information laws to allow people to see the raw data.</personal hobby horse>


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Aug 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> That's why it would be nice for media outlets to share documents they obtain via access to information laws to allow people to see the raw data.</personal hobby horse>



That would mean the MSM would actually be doing their job, for a change, and not driving their own personal or corporate agenda, as they are so prone to do nowadays.


----------

